# بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟



## عبد الله (24 أكتوبر 2005)

*بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

*أين الله*

*سألت المسيحي الذي يعتقد أن لله سبحانه إبن أين الله ؟*

*فقال في السماء فسألته : وقبل أن يخلق السماوات أين كان ؟*

*فأسقط في يد **تم حذف الكلمة لانها مسيئة*

*1- وجود الله*
*هذه قضية مسلمة عند جميع البشر من كل الثقافات ودليلها وجود هذا الكون فلابد له من صانع *

*2-القدم*
*بمعنى أن وجوده تعالى ليس له بداية فهو الأول ، فلو كان حادثا لكان في عرف العقل له صانع صنعه وهذا الصانع له صانع آخر ويتسلسل الأمر الى ما لا نهاية أو إلى واحد يكون هو أول هذه السلسلة أما الفرض الأول فيرفضه العقل فيثبت بذلك أنه سبحانه هو الأول ولا شيء قبله و لا زمان ولا مكان .وهنا إمكانية أو قسمة عقلية أخرى وهي أنه يمكن أن يكون قبله العدم وهذه إمكانية مرفوضة أيضا فإن العدم ليس له قدرة على خلق أي شيء فضلا عن خلق إله*

*3- الآخر فلا شيء بعده*
*بناءا على البند الثاني لا زمان و لا مكان شريك لله في القدم ولكننا الآن نشهد هذا الكون أي نشهد المكان و الزمان وهذا الكون يحتاج إلى مكان يظهر فيه أو يخلق فيه فهل كان مكان الكون شريك لله في قدمه ؟ لا لأن مكان الكون يحتاج أيضا إلى مكان يخلق فيه ويتسلسل الأمر فكيف الجمع بين قدم الله وحتمية قدم المكان ؟*
*هذا ما جاء به الرسل وهو أن هذا الكون متصور لله عز و جل فهو خالقه كما أثبت العقل وهو مصوره كما جاء على لسان الأنبياء وجاءت هذه الحقيقة بهذه التعابير*

*1- إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون*
*2- ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن*
*وهذا يحتاج إلى توضيح والمثل الذي يوضحه و لله المثل الأعلى الإنسان نفسه فإنه يتصور ويرى خيالات وصور في منامه . ولكن هناك فرق فالصور التي يخلقها الإنسان في مخيلته عبارة عن صور خيالية لا يتحقق وجودها ولكن تصور الإله مادة ولحم وعظم . جماد وحيوان و نبات .*
*ولذلك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم "خلق الله آدم على صورته" ويبقى شيء آخر أن هذه الصور التي يخلقها الإنسان هي أيضا من خلق الله*
*ختام*
*بدأنا بالسؤال أين الله ؟ وهو كما رأيت ، في حق الله سبحانه خطأ ولكن أوردناه لضرورة التفهيم بل الذي يحتاج الى معرفة موقعه هو نحن *
*لو كان لله ولد إله فهل هو متصور مع بقية المخلوقات ؟ أم هو يتصور كونا غير هذا الذي نحن فيه ؟ ألست معي أن الذين يصدقون بأن لله إبنا خارجون عن العقلاء ؟ بل خارجين عن صفة الإنسانية فهم ليسوا ناسا وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول "إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا" *


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2005)

ها اسير الشوق؟ متنكر تحت اسم ثاني؟ ما يهم.. ما دامك تلتزم الادب ستبقى, لكن بحذرك بعد الان ما حيكون لديك اي تحذيرات, اي قلة ادب او تعدي بنوقف عضويتك على طول, فكن مؤدبا...


و لنأتي الى سؤالك:

سؤالك وحده يدل على مدى جهلك بالمسيحية و عدم المعرفة بابسط قوانين ايمانها... و ايضا يدل على ضغف لغتك العربية.

فنحن يا صاحبي لا نقول ولد الله لاننا لا نؤمن بالولادة الجسدية التي ثبرتم العالم بمعناها و التي هي حجتكم الباطلة... نحن نقول ابن الله و لتفسير كلمة ابن نأتي الى الامثلة:

يمكن ان يكون لك ابن من غير ما تولده, لكن لا يمكن ان يكون لك ولدا دون او تولده, بمعنى اخر ان كلمة ولد تدل على الولادة الجسدية المباشرة و هذا ما لا ينطبق مع ما نقوله فنحن نقول ابن الله اي لا يوجد اي تأثير لاي ولادة جسدية بل:

عندما يكون هناك شاعر و يحاول ان يجسد بنات افكاره في ابيتات قصيدة, هل بنات افكاره هي نابعة عن زواج و زيطة و زمبليطة؟؟ بالتأكيد لا بالمعنى واظح وهو انه جسد بنات افكاره في ابيات الشعر, كذلك تجسد الله في الكلمة التي هي ابن الله بالمعنى


في كثير من المفارقات في موضوع و كانني اراك تسأل و تجيب على حالك... لاننا متفقين على وحدانية الله الى اخره...

نتمنى ان تكون لك بداية جديدة مع اسمك الجديد و نتمنى انك تستمر, لا ترمى و تمشي...


*تحذير: اي اساءة او قلة ادب حيلحقها طرد على عنوان الايبي يعني لو تحلم ما تدخل مرة ثانية من نفس الجهاز, الهم ان حذرت فاشهد *


----------



## استفانوس (24 أكتوبر 2005)

يااخي عبد الله
انت تقول مالايقوله ائمة المسلمين
راجع التفاسير
والكتب وحتى القران
لترى انك على خطأ
اذا كان الله يقول كون فيكون
فأين عدله وصالحه
لماذا اخطئ الوحي على لسان محمد اذن
لماذا احراق 31 قران
لماذا قتل عثمان على يدي المسلمين
مع ان جامع القران
راجع التاريخ والقران
واقرأ الكتاب المقدس الذي محرم عليك قيرأته علانا
ان بحثت باالتدقيق وبذهن مفتوح سوف تصل
ارجو منك بموضوعية اكثر
وانا جاهز لكل سؤال
والرب يبارك


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> يااخي عبد الله
> انت تقول مالايقوله ائمة المسلمين
> راجع التفاسير
> والكتب وحتى القران
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم أمتي 73 فرقة واحدة بالجنة
----------------
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم :أني تارك فيكم الثقلين أحدهم أكبر من الثاني كتاب الله و عترتي أهل بيت عليهم السلام

وكان أهل البيت عليهم السلام مظلومين من بعض الصحابة ومن الصحابة من قتل سبط الرسول المكرم الإمام حسين عليه السلام

فلاينبغي التحكم على المسلمين من مذهب واحد فعليكم أولاً معرفة مذهب المسلمين الأحق ثم محاورتهم


وإذا أردتم مزيداً عن الدين الإسلامي الصحيح وهو المسمى بالفرقة الناجية الشيعة :
http://www.al-shia.com/


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

نحن لانهتم من الصح بينكم
نحن نقول الحقيقة  فقط
ونكرز بسنة الله المقبولة
التي بدونها لن يرأى البشر ملكوت الله
وهي في المسيح يسوع


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*اخي المسلم*

هل نسيت فرقة السنة التي هي باذن الله ستدخل الجنة

ربما لجهلي بالدين المسيحي..والفرق المسلمة

ما رح اقول شيء الا اللي مبني على فرقة السنة وهي فرقتي..

******

بالنسبة لموضوعك اخي *عبدالله*.. اكتفي بشكرك وما قصرت..

فموضوعك جميل ورائع

******

اما عزيزي *فريد*..فانا ما اؤيدك ..لان احنا الاسلام 73 فرقة..كلها في النار الا واحدة

وانا اعرف بعضها بس ما اعرف معتقداتها..ما عدا طبعا السنة اللي هي فرقتي

فبعضها من ينكر رسالة محمد عليه السلام.

وانا انصحك نصيحة اذا حاب تاخدها مني

اذا تبي تتعرف عالاسلام خده من السنة..لانها فرقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..الفرقة الحق


******
اتمنى من *المسيحيين* ما تضايقوا مني..انا بس حبيت ادخل وابين هالاشيا البسيطة

واعتذر مرة تانية

*وتقبلوا تحيتي:*
صديقتكم المخلصة.


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*اشكرك لاجل ادبك الرائع 
واتمنى من كل الاعضاء فعل ذلك
يااختنا لقد قرأت شيئا ليس بقليل في السنة 
وانني ارى التناقض 100%
فماذا افعل
اسال يقولون
هذا حديث احادي
ويقولون هذا حديث موضوعي 
ويقولون هذا حديث متفق عليه 
ويقولون هذا حديث مدسوس
ويقولون هذا حديث مرفوض 
ويقولون هذا حديث اسرائيلي
ويقولون   ويقولون    ويقولون   ويقولون    ويقولون    ويقولون     ويقولون    ويقولون
والآن انت تقول لي خذ بااحاديث السنة لانها الصحيحة
والمسيحية كما اعرفها انا لاتحمل الاكلمة الله المدونة في الكتاب المقدس
وانني اراها صحيحة
بشهادة الله والانبياء حتى من كتب البشر التي يدعمون انها من الله*


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

حذفت لاقلة الآدب


----------



## makakola (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة المسيح مع الجميع

الأخ الحبيب السيد الموسوي المسلم، والأخت العزيزة انسانية

كل منكما يؤمن بالقرأن وبرسول الإسلام
وكل منكما يؤدى الأركان الخمس للإسلام
ومع ذلك فكل منكم يصف الأخر بأنه فى النار

كيف يستقيم ذلك وكل من مات على لا إله إلا الله سيدخل الجنة وإن سرق وإن زنى؟

رجاء التوضيح

سلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

انا ما عندي تعليق الا على كلام 

السيد الموسوي و انسانية 

يا حبايب 

مب كل شيعي في الجنة  ولا كل سني في الجنة 

ولا كل شيعي  في النار و لا كل سني في النار 

والرسول صلى الله عليه واله  يقول فيما معنى الحديث 

بأيهم اقتديتم اهتديتم 

لذا ارجو ان لا احد يتهم الاخر بالخطأ و انه في ظلال 

كلنا  مسلمين ولا يجوز تكفير من يقول لا إله الا الله  وان شاء الله كلنا في الجنة


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

> كلنا مسلمين ولا يجوز تكفير من يقول لا إله الا الله وان شاء الله كلنا في الجنة


 
ما فهمنا... هل هناك 73 فرقة و فرقة واحدة ستدخل الجنة.... ام كيف؟؟؟؟


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*تنبيـــــه عاجل للمشرفين:*سألت المسيحي الذي يعتقد أن لله سبحانه إبن أين الله ؟

فقال في السماء فسألته : وقبل أن يخلق السماوات أين كان ؟

فأسقط في يد المشرك<<< هذا الكلام جاء على لسان المشترك: *عبدالله  تحت موضوع: ] بالعقل هل لله ولد, ايعقل ايها المشرفون انكم لم تنتبهوا لكلمة المشرك والمقصود بها المسيحي !!!!!*رجاء الحذف الفوري فواضح ان هؤلاء هدفهم الهدم و الذم في ديننا العظيم لا المشاركة و الحوار كما يدعون .


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

تم التعديل.. شكرا لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## فوعو (2 نوفمبر 2005)

اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

وشكراا


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

فوعو قال:
			
		

> اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت
> 
> وشكراا


 

ايش دخل مداخلتك بالموضوع؟؟؟؟


----------



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ها اسير الشوق؟ متنكر تحت اسم ثاني؟ ما يهم.. ما دامك تلتزم الادب ستبقى, لكن بحذرك بعد الان ما حيكون لديك اي تحذيرات, اي قلة ادب او تعدي بنوقف عضويتك على طول, فكن مؤدبا...
> 
> 
> و لنأتي الى سؤالك:
> ...




باركك الرب 

تحياتى


----------



## mr.mohamed (9 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يسلم يمينك يا عبد الله


----------



## makakola (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*يدوم صليبكم يا شباب*


----------



## christianlady (11 نوفمبر 2005)

يا ؟؟؟ عبد الله ,, قرأت موضوعك مرات و مرات و فكرت كيف اوضح و اشرح لك ما تسال عنه ؟؟؟
اخيرا ادركت انك لو عندك ايمان حق بالله , لو ان لديك القليل من الادراك و الفهم .. لكنت عرفت ما ذا نقصد بإيماننا بالسيد المسيح ابن الله . 



اصلى لك كي يهديك الله و تفتح بصيرتك على الدين الحق و الايمان الحقيقى .. و تخرج من ظلمة ما انت فيه ..


----------



## الرفاعي (12 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ها اسير الشوق؟ متنكر تحت اسم ثاني؟ ما يهم.. ما دامك تلتزم الادب ستبقى, لكن بحذرك بعد الان ما حيكون لديك اي تحذيرات, اي قلة ادب او تعدي بنوقف عضويتك على طول, فكن مؤدبا...
> 
> 
> و لنأتي الى سؤالك:
> ...



جميل جدا أخ مشرف عام ولاكني أطالب أن يعمم هذا على جميع الأعضاء مسلمين ونصارى 

كي يكون الموضوع بناء وهادف واليس من أجل الشحن الذي يضر ولايخدم كلا الجانبين ودمتم


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

صلو كى لاتفوا فى ضيقة اخواتى المسحيون


----------



## prayer (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

الأخ اسرائيل وابوه :

العقل زينة فعلا ً يا أخي ... وأيضا ً الروح حياة وهي الأهم ...فما لا تفهمه بعقلك اليوم  اطلب من الله بروحك وساجدا ً ليكشفه لك بعين عقلك الغافلة ....

فالعقل محدود يا أخي ولا يستطيع العقل استيعاب اللا محدود ... إلا بمساعدة اللامحدود نفسه له المجد والكرامة .... وإن كانت له مشيئة لينيرك فسيكون ....

وكلمة في اذنك أخيرة (((( هو بالفعل يشاء .. لكن هو منتظر أنك تطلب فقط )))) و علي هذا هو يحاسب 

من طلب منه ، وأيضا ً من أفني عمره لم يطلب .. كل له حسابه ..

 وأتمني الموضوع الموجود في توقيعي يفتح عينيك علي أسئلة جديدة في حياتك بخصوص استفسارك هذا ...


​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

الرجاء يا احبة عدم تشتيت الموضوع الى مواضيع اخرى
شرحنا معنى الابن (و ليس الولد) في المسيحية في الموضوع, فلا داعي لتكرار السؤال و الجواب..


----------



## prayer (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

سلام ونعمة للجميع 

بالطبع السؤال مأخوذ من مصدر مضل ، او مطروح في مصدر مضل ويكفي كلمة الولد هذه والصاحبة والكلام الجهل هذا ما يدل علي شيء الا جهل المضل الذي إدعاه ، عن الحقيقة والواقع  .. 
وهو دليل إدانة صريح ضده  لأنه لا يعلم مشيئة الله فكيف يكون هو هو ؟... 

أو يعلم بالفعل وهذه هي الحقيقة ، ولكن يريد أن يضلكم ، و بالحقيقة هو كذلك وانتم معترفين ان اسمه المضل !!





​


----------



## prayer (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

بالنسبة للنبوات الموجودة في العهد القديم أخي روك ، هل مسموح ان اكتبها  ؟​


----------



## prayer (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

أعتزر علي تعجلي ، فهناك بالفعل مواضيع تختص بهذا الشأن وهذه الشبهة داخل المنتدي وقد اشتركت في احدها  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=521


----------



## stop&go (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

انا مسلم ومسيحي ويهودي الله محبه الدين وجد للمحبه وليس للارهاب 
الدين يدخل العقل وكل انسان ر ومو بالسيف والقوه


----------



## عناد (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*



my rock قال:


> الرجاء يا احبة عدم تشتيت الموضوع الى مواضيع اخرى
> شرحنا معنى الابن (و ليس الولد) في المسيحية في الموضوع, فلا داعي لتكرار السؤال و الجواب..



كيف تقولون بوحدانيه الله سبحانه وتعالى او الرب 

ويكون له كما تسمونه ابن اي مكانه كبيرة وان لم تقصدو الولد ويكون له ند في العباده والطاعه

وكونه الاعتبار الى مكانه الابن ماذا تعني اي مكانه وهي مكانه تنسب الى الله سبحانه انه اتخذ له ابن 

ويكون له ند في العباده وتقديس 

ارجو ان تفسرها واكون شاكر لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*



عناد قال:


> كيف تقولون بوحدانيه الله سبحانه وتعالى او الرب
> 
> ويكون له كما تسمونه ابن اي مكانه كبيرة وان لم تقصدو الولد ويكون له ند في العباده والطاعه
> 
> ...



*وعندما نقول "الفكر وليد العقل" فهل العقل تزوج وأنجب الفكر
وعندما نقول "بنت شفة" فهل تزوجت الشفاة وأنجبت "بنت"
وعندما نقول "أبناء مصر" فهل تزوجت مصر فأنجبت أبناء*


----------



## عناد (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعندما نقول "الفكر وليد العقل" فهل العقل تزوج وأنجب الفكر
> وعندما نقول "بنت شفة" فهل تزوجت الشفاة وأنجبت "بنت"
> وعندما نقول "أبناء مصر" فهل تزوجت مصر فأنجبت أبناء*



اولا : شكرا

ثانيا:  قصدك انه نوع من التشبيه او بلاغه ولا يقصد به ان هناك اب وام وابن ولكن نوع من تعبير

ثالثا: الامثله عن التعبيرات تساوي بين الناس اي انهم متساون ويدل عن التسلسل في الموضوع

قلت : أبناء مصر" فهل تزوجت مصر فأنجبت أبناء : نقول ذالك نوع من التعبير التساوي والاصول والعرق والجذور ونشاء وهل في رايك ينطبق ذالك على الرب سبحانه 
قلت :العقل تزوج وأنجب الفكر:  استخراج الناتج والتسلسل الفكري هل ينطبق 
حتى تعرف جيدا اننا نحن من يختلق التعبيرات البلاغيه التوصيل المعنى وتساوي بين البشر فقط
يا زميل عندما نصل الى الله سبحانه وتعالى نتوقف عن التشيبهات لانها ليس كمثله شي 
طيب لية لانه تشبيهات تساوي مع الخالق نفسه ويكون في مكانته وقدراته ايضا 

والذالك وصلو الى مكانه الاولهيه وتقديس


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

*


عناد قال:



اولا : شكرا

ثانيا:  قصدك انه نوع من التشبيه او بلاغه ولا يقصد به ان هناك اب وام وابن ولكن نوع من تعبير

ثالثا: الامثله عن التعبيرات تساوي بين الناس اي انهم متساون ويدل عن التسلسل في الموضوع

قلت : أبناء مصر" فهل تزوجت مصر فأنجبت أبناء : نقول ذالك نوع من التعبير التساوي والاصول والعرق والجذور ونشاء وهل في رايك ينطبق ذالك على الرب سبحانه 
قلت :العقل تزوج وأنجب الفكر:  استخراج الناتج والتسلسل الفكري هل ينطبق 
حتى تعرف جيدا اننا نحن من يختلق التعبيرات البلاغيه التوصيل المعنى وتساوي بين البشر فقط
يا زميل عندما نصل الى الله سبحانه وتعالى نتوقف عن التشيبهات لانها ليس كمثله شي 
طيب لية لانه تشبيهات تساوي مع الخالق نفسه ويكون في مكانته وقدراته ايضا 

والذالك وصلو الى مكانه الاولهيه وتقديس  





أنقر للتوسيع...


أولاً: المنتدى هنا ليس للحوار بل للتعرف على التفسير المسيحي للأمور التى يفسرها الإسلام بمنظور إسلامي
ثانيا: ممنوع مناقشة الأمور المسيحية من خلال الفكر الإسلامي 
ثالثا: بينا لك مدلول "بنوة" السيد المسيح للذات الإلهية بأنها ليست "بنوة" تناسلية جسدية, بل هى بنوة من نفس الذات الإلهية, فالسيد المسيح هو أبن الله كبنوة الحرارة من الشمس, أو الضوء من الشمس, فحرارة الشمس ونورها وكيانها ثلاث أمور لجوهر واحد
رابعاً: لن تستطيع الوصول لقناعة شخصية بإمكانياتك المحدودة, والكتاب المقدس ينص صراحة على أنه بدون المعونة الإلهية لن يستطيع إنسان أن يؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح حيث قال "لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ "
لذا لا تعتمد على فهمك وقدراتك بل تواصل مع خالقك, أيا كان, واطلب منه المعونة لتعرف من هو "الإله الحقيقى" ومن هو "الإله المزيف"  *


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*



> بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟


 


*وبالعقل من يستطيع أن يمنع الله على فعل أي شئ ؟*

*الإجابة : لا أحد يستطيع أن يقول لله ماذا تفعل *

*وها هي إجابة الله الحي في كلامه الحي * 


دانيال 4 : 35 
*وَحُسِبَتْ جَمِيعُ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ كَلاَ شَيْءَ وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ كَمَا يَشَاءُ فِي جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وَسُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ *
*وَلاَ يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَمْنَعُ يَدَهُ أَوْ يَقُولُ لَهُ مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ؟*


----------



## عناد (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

شكرا لكم 
لا اعتراض على مشيئه الله سبحانه او الرب
هل سينتهي الموضوع الى هذا الحد عندما نقول ابن 

عندما اتخذ الله سبحانه ابن اين كان المعني هل يحتاج الله الى من يعينه في ذالك بتخاذه ابن اي يكون له عضد واشراكه معه في العباده 

وهل كان يجب ان يقدم ابنه قربان لمن ويضحي به ايضا قربان لمن وهو اله لا يحتاج ان يضحي بابنه اذا اراد ان يغفر خطايا البشريه لماذا لم يقدم  هذه الميزه وهو قادر على ذالك بدون  قسوه على ابنه


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*

*


عناد قال:





عندما اتخذ الله سبحانه ابن اين كان المعني هل يحتاج الله الى من يعينه في ذالك بتخاذه ابن اي يكون له عضد واشراكه معه في العباده 

وهل كان يجب ان يقدم ابنه قربان لمن ويضحي به ايضا قربان لمن وهو اله لا يحتاج ان يضحي بابنه اذا اراد ان يغفر خطايا البشريه لماذا لم يقدم  هذه الميزه وهو قادر على ذالك بدون  قسوه على ابنه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ها أنت تعود لترد من خلال إسلامك, وهذا مخالف لهدف منتدى الأسئلة

أنت هنا تفصل بين أقنوم الأبن وأقنوم الأب
فالأبن والأب لا يمكن الفصل بينهما, فالأثنان "جوهر" واحد لا يمكن الفصل بينهما, فالأب لم "يتخذ" أبناً, ليكون له عضدا وليشركه معه فى العبادة, أنت هنا تتحدث بمفهومك الإسلامي, وهو مفهوم فاسد عن علاقة الأب بالأبن, فالآب والأبن والروح القدس "جوهر" واحد لإله واحد 

أما عن "حتمية" الفداء فهذا أيضا أمر حتمي, لأن الله "عادل" ورحمة الله لا تنفي عدالته, وعدل الله لا ينفى عدالته, لذا كان لابد من أن تتحقق عدالة الله مع رحمته أيضاً, لذا سدد الله "ديون" البشر بنفسه بأن قدم نفسه "ذبيحة" كفارية عن خطايا البشر, من خلال أقنوم الأبن*


----------



## fredyyy (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: بالعقل هل لله ولد ؟*



عناد قال:


> لا اعتراض على مشيئه الله
> 
> .... هل يحتاج الله ...


 


*جميل جدًا جدًا جدًا ... أن لا تعترض على مشيئة الله *

*وهذا قمة الصواب *

*لا تقل ... الله يحتاج ... بل قل ... إذا شاء الله من يقول له ... ( لا تفعل )*

*لا ُتعارض الله في مشيئته ... لألا  ُتحرم من رحمته ... فتتحسر على نعمته*


----------

